
So You Want to Write a Package Manager - Doches
https://medium.com/@sdboyer/so-you-want-to-write-a-package-manager-4ae9c17d9527
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11088125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11088125)

